

A Vision of the Future From Those Likely to Invent It - yiransheng
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/05/02/upshot/FUTURE.html?smid=re-share&_r=0

======
cwisecarver
I hate to let my pessimist flag fly but this seems like one of those
articles/infographics we will look back on in twenty years time and laugh.
"Where is my flying car", etc.

